# Payment to employer on cancellation of freezone visa



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

Does anyone know if/ how much you pay to your employer if you leave a Free Zone visa after 1 year of a 3 year visa? 

Also, with annual flight, are you entitled to redeem that if you leave as a settlement figure?

Is there anything else you have to pay/ are entitled to?


----------

